# Salt fork 1st trip 2018



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Fished sat - sun. sat was busy out there. Lot of traffic. Not to bad, but way worse than Sunday. Sat caught 4 Lm 5 stripped, white bass not sure what they were. The only thing I know is they hit like a freight train & the fight is unreal. Lm we're small 12-13 in at best. Sunday 3 lm 3 whites and this toothy critter. I don't have a temp because I forgot my depth finders in the garage. Water felt in the high 50s maybe low 60s. Clarify wasn't bad, couple of feet. Sat was definitely the better day, but you got to luv it when you get the chance to go somewhere.


----------



## churilla0220 (Mar 8, 2018)

I’m going sunday and never been there any tips?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Any weeds popping up there?


----------



## Bleyda (Mar 22, 2016)

Was there Saturday as well. Didn't see any weeds yet . Water surface temp was 54. Caught similar to cane pole except the toothy critter. Tried mostly for saugeye.


----------

